# Headlight Mount for Up in the Fork/Head Tube?



## michaelm101 (Oct 9, 2017)

I have one bike that has a fender mounting hole up in the fork, smack dead center of the head tube (the threads going north "into" the head tube). Does anyone know of a standard headlight mount that could use this position?

I have a few of the "fork crown" mounts on other bikes with standard fender mounts. and they do a good job of keeping the bright beams on the road instead of the eyes of annoyed drivers and fellow cyclists. I wish the same when riding this bike...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a French-style fender mount. There are a couple of ways of getting the same thing going, depending on the bike:

-a 'daruma' mount--a draw bolt (cantilever pad bolt) mounted with a long 6mm screw run through the front/rear holes on the crown. When something is then mounted that spans the hole on the bottom, a nut will draw the assembly tight. Obviously, a bike that you can do this on already has crown holes, so it's really only doable for rack or fender mounting.

-knock a star-fangled nut in the bottom of the tube. You'll need a smaller size, in all likelihood, than a 1-1/8, as the bottom of straight steerers are internally butted 9 times out of 10. 1" nuts should for most steel steerer tubes.

-SKS makes an expanding plug mount for some of their fenders that I'm sure couple be repurposed here...but am unsure of any 100% solutions for a tapered 1-1/8 - 1-1/2 steerer.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

michaelm101 said:


> I have one bike that has a fender mounting hole up in the fork, smack dead center of the head tube (the threads going north "into" the head tube).
> Does anyone know of a standard headlight mount that could use this position?
> 
> I have a few of the "fork crown" mounts on other bikes with standard fender mounts.
> ...


The image shows the Supernova Multimount - why not getting one of these?
shop.supernova-design.com/shop/category/accessories-multimounts-29?search=Multimount


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If you have a light that is compatible with the GoPro mounting system or a light that can be converted to GoPro mounting with one of my adapters, I could have a solution for you. I could make a modified version of my fork crown GoPro mount that would attach to your fork steer tube hole.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/vancbiker-fork-crown-mount-gopro-adapter-1030516.html


----------

